# chumming



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

is chumming legal in the state of ohio. also how did anyone do today on the ice i might make it out to mag or portage tom. also does anyone know if their is good ice on mosquito and pyme


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I chum for carp and have done so infront of wildlife officers... 
Even caught a fish while they watched too  

But I do not know if it is legal or not... Long ago I was told no but that was 25+ years ago and not sure if it really wasn't then


----------

